# Getting two husky



## tgrsnpr (Oct 1, 2008)

What are the pros and cons of getting two husky pups at the same time and the pros and cons of getting two husky pups at different times? Would you consider getting it with the same litter or different litter? Also would you consider getting opposite sex or same sex?


----------



## Azu (Nov 22, 2008)

my bf and i currently own a husky and i can only give you my opinion based on my experience with his upbringing...Huskies are a very ENERGETIC, INDEPENDENT and ENERGETIC breed. There are a lot more adjectives to describe huskies, but these seem to come to mind the most. I have heard a lot of positive stories from husky owners who chose to have two, they have said that one calms the other as this breed really does not like to be left alone. You really have to ask yourself some serious questions regarding the amount of work, time and effort you can actually give to the upbringing of these pups. Getting two husky pups is double the potty training, double the chewing, double the howling.....etc. 

We got lucky with our husky Czar as he is very mellow, doesnt bark and semi-obedient. The majority of husky owners have told us that their dog talks(howls, barks, yodels lol), is very independent or super hyper-active. Huskies are awesome, just keep in mind they really are an ACTIVE breed lmao


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

1 puppy goooooooooooooooooooooodddddd, 2 puppies same time baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddddddd, That's the short version. That being said It amounts to you. I remember Sigourney Weaver in Aliens, she walked up to the marine sargent and she asked "*What* can I do?" and the sargent replied back "I don't know? what *can* you do?" This is going to depend a lot on "what can you do" I'm sure you will get plenty of advice here, have fun.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with Azu regarding the husky behaviour. I summed it up for my teen son, the husky is high maintenance with needs and a few issues. 

We were lucky when we adopted him because he was already potty trained and he already knew simple commands. However, trying to train newer behaviour from him is time consuming. He has a short attention span. Unlike our terrier, he will not respond to lenghtly repeated practice. He also need to use his energy up with daily exercise or he will zoom around the house.

He also has separation anxiety at times. We all love him nonetheless.

I don't know anything about raising two puppies at the same time.... never did it before.


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't have husky experience but please do a google check on "littermate syndrome". From what I've read, you must take the dogs on seperate walks, train them individually, etc. so that they can develop a sense of themselves and not become overly dependent on the littermate (or pup of the same age). Otherwise even a simple trip to the vet with one is an issue for the other if it's left home.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow...two very energetic...very hairy...love to run...chew...need tons of exercise puppies at the same time!! I don't think I'd ever do that but then I need some time to myself  I have a husky mix and fortunately I think her mix has alot to do with how easy she was to train. Mind you she still has/had her husky moments especially as a pup. I see you're from Hawaaii (sorry if I spelled that wrong), so I don't know how well a Husky would adapt to your climate. In our climate they do blow their coats, so they look like mangy beasts for a while and you're left with great clumps of hair everywhere.

Personally I wouldn't get two from the same litter or the same sex. I've always seen where it's better to wait to bring another dog into the household until the resident dog is older and more settled.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I raised two pups at the same time. Both turned out to be great dogs. However, they are not as HIGH ENERGY as huskies are. Thank goodness.

Question you need to ask yourself:

Do you have the time, the patience and the money? You need to have the time to train and constantly keep an eye on the puppies. You need to have the patience. PATIENCE. Not only because its a virtue  but because raising two pups is a lot of work, it can get frustrating especially during crate training and house training and of course, the CHEWING stage. You need the money, because puppies can get into a lot of things and you never know when MONEY is needed to run your pup to the vet. Plus two dogs means double everything (twice the expenses, twice the vet bills.. etc)

I raised two at the same time. But I work at home. When we got the pups, I didn't work for a month and a half to give the pups my 100% attention. Patience wise, I work with little kids, and TONS of patience is required with my kind of job. Money wise, we are pretty stable, being a young couple with stable jobs and no kids of our own. We spent time and money on training classes (puppy class, obedience 1 and obedience 2). But all the expenses were all worth it. I raised two fine young dogs.

Now, if you really want to have two puppies.. Do you have the answer to that question?


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooo!

my personal opinion slash experience with many, many, many people and their animals.... is that this, most of the time, doesn't work out well. many times you will have two very dependent animals. one will usually be more shy and rely on his/her littermate with less of a need for human interaction and the other will be more social, but still very attached to his/her buddy. i just don't like the outcome in most situations. i would never do it! ever.

they're like a bonded pair. i would like my pups more bonded to me, with doggie buddies to hang out and play with. it seems more stable in my eyes (if it's possible for that dog).


----------



## Sharon R. (Jul 7, 2007)

I agree that it's not a good idea. Not saying that having 2 huskies isn't good, but it would be better to wait at least a year or so before getting the 2nd dog. If you get 2 at the same time it is much more difficult to train as they will be more bonded to each other than to you, unless you are very good at keeping them separate. Nope, go through the housebreaking and basic training with one, then when you have that one pretty much under control, then look into getting another. In fact, the older one can be a good influence on the new pup.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

And, the fact is that responsible breeders do not generally sell two pups to one buyer. About the only exception might be if the buyer was known by them and very experienced in the breed.

Get one pup, get it trained, and after a year or two get another if you want to do so at that time.


----------



## Azu (Nov 22, 2008)

JustTess said:


> He has a short attention span. Unlike our terrier, he will not respond to lenghtly repeated practice. He also need to use his energy up with daily exercise or he will zoom around the house.


*L.M.F.A.O *
excellent description JustTess, our teenager is the same way!! My bf takes him for up to 5 walks a day just to keep Czar happy....I have to say, huskies can be vocal/expressive about how they feel


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

> excellent description JustTess, our teenager is the same way!!


LOL... I thought my husky's behaviour wasn't too far off my teenager too.


----------



## Azu (Nov 22, 2008)

haaaahahahahha 
theres no other way to describe his age right now! he thinks he's always right, he ignores us at times, and even has a girlfriend! lmao 
Czar is going through a total teenager phase


----------

